
Drone-killing tech outlawed at Australian airports despite risk to flights - clouddrover
https://www.abc.net.au/news/2019-01-20/drone-killing-technology-outlawed-despite-risk-at-airports/10705786
======
pizza
The article doesn't actually say what the relevant "telecommunications laws
which prohibit certain types of scanners and people interfering with
telecommunication" are.. does it? I'm not really familiar with Australian
sigint laws.

Also it's kind of funny that there is already the term "drone epidemic" being
used by this professor. In the Gatwick drone incident, the police issued a
statement about the possibility that, because they relied upon eyewitnesses,
the drone might not have existed.

